#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Como configurar uma rb 2011 pra autenticar e uma rb omnitik para jogar sinal

## EmersonMonteiro

Bom dia Galera, sou novo aqui, e preciso de uma dica de como configurar uma RB 2011 para receber link dedicado no caso eu ja configurei essa rb, só esta faltando eu configurar minha omnitik para apenas jogar sinal pro cliente e a rb2011 autenticalos. alguem pode me ajudar?

----------


## alextaws

configurando ominitik em ap bridge
https://www.google.com.br/search?q=c...hrome&ie=UTF-8

configurando servidor pppoe mikrotik
https://www.google.com.br/search?q=c...hrome&ie=UTF-8

siga o passo a passo de um dos tutoriais, antes que me critique, garanto que aprenderá muito mais pesquisando.

----------

